# Live Kirtan From Delhi - Schedule Below!



## spnadmin (Sep 24, 2009)

Sep 21 2009   to 
   Sep 28 2009                                               *Annual Akhand Keertan Smaagam*

Varius Gurooduaaraa Saahebs across Delhi                      


*Sep. 21 (Monday)*
Arambh Sree Akhand Paath Sahib: 7:30am (Khalsa School, Dev Nagar)

*Sep. 23 (Wednesday):*
Bhog Sree Akhand Paath Sahib: 7am (Khalsa School, Dev Nagar)
Aasaa dee Vaar Keertan: 7am - Noon (Khalsa School, Dev Nagar)
Akhand Keertan: 7pm - 9:30pm (G. Singh Sabha, Karol Bagh)

*Sep. 24 (Thursday):*
Aasaa dee Vaar Keertan: 5am - Noon (G. Sees Ganj Sahib Jee)
Akhand Keertan: 7pm - 9:30pm (G. Mata Sundar Kaur Jee)

*Sep. 25 (Friday):*
Aasaa dee Vaar Keertan: 5am - Noon   (G. Nanak Piaaou Sahib Jee)
Akhand Keertan: 7pm - 9:30pm (G. Moti Bagh Sahib Jee)

*Sep. 26 (Saturday):*
Aasaa dee Vaar Keertan: 5am - Noon   (G. Bangla Sahib Jee)
Akhand Keertan: 7pm - 9:30pm (G. Bangla Sahib Jee)

*Sep. 27 (Sunday):*
Aasaa dee Vaar Keertan: 5am - Noon   (G. Bangla Sahib Jee)

*Sep. 27-28:*
Raensabaayee Keertan: 7pm - 5am (G. Rakaab Ganj Sahib Jee)
Ammrit Sanchaar: 8pm and onwards (G. Rakaab Ganj Sahib Jee)

Please click here for the poster...                                             AKJ, Delhi


Respected forum members - The transliteration of Punjabi words is unique to AKJ usage. Please forgive any confusion. Admin note:


----------

